# Evansi Anthias



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys i recently bought an evansi anthias to add on to my 29g fowlr, it has 2 o.clowns as the first residents. I have a koralia nano (400gph) pointing to the front near the gravel, and a maxijet1200 with sure flow medium prop (1600gph) pointing lengthwise to the other side, and positioned in the middle of the tank.

My question is: is there too much flow for the anthias? Because as soon as i turn the powerhead on the anthias hides in a rock, when i turn it off she pops out. 

Thanks in advance GTAA


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I never seen power heads close to the gravel and I also suggest to install 1200 close to the top and point it to the medium level

Also, 1200 gives you ~ 295gph. With 1600GPH your water will get out of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

He has the mod that turns the maxi jet into a propeller pump, similar to the wet end of the mp10/40 pumps.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

isn't 1600 too much for 29G?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

That leaves me to my next question: how much flow do i need? (future soft coral, nem, and lps) ive read oline 10x is minimum and some have 100x.. 

Getting back to topic though, ive read that anthias do great in high flow environments, makes me think my anthia isnt normal


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ceejec said:


> That leaves me to my next question: how much flow do i need? (future soft coral, nem, and lps) ive read oline 10x is minimum and some have 100x..
> 
> Getting back to topic though, ive read that anthias do great in high flow environments, makes me think my Anthia isnt normal


Look, I am also not professional, but I think you are talking about flow from the sump to the tank and back. The guys can correct me. About Anthias - just let them settle down and do not worry. They should adjust to the new environment.
Any way in my opinion 1600 is to much.

Coralia 5 produces 1400 GPH and it is recommended for 90-160 gallons tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks Sig, i completely forgot about sump flows. As for the anthias, i'll observe more of its behaviour and update if there's any weird things going on =)


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

anthias are shy fish in the beginning and it is probably reacting that way because of change. Give the fish time to settle in and get familiar with its surroundings.

the 1600gph should be great for the tank I wouldn't worry about it. In my 29 I have over 2500gph flow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> the 1600gph should be great for the tank I wouldn't worry about it. In my 29 I have over 2500gph flow.


 How many power heads do you have or this is just one. or you are mistaken or I missed something.

My pump which is pumping water from the basement to the main tank is 1350GPH. One time I tried to run it in close loop in the 60 G sump and it was like huge storm with water almost getting from the sump 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> How many power heads do you have or this is just one. or you are mistaken or I missed something.
> 
> My pump which is pumping water from the basement to the main tank is 1350GPH. One time I tried to run it in close loop in the 60 G sump and it was like huge storm with water almost getting from the sump


I have 2 Koralia 1050 plus a hang on back filter plus a reactor adding to the flow in my tank. I have the 2 Koralia running on the Hydor Smart Wave creating a nice wave and random flow pattern.

The OP isn't talking about his return pump. The fish is just timid and spooks very easily. Just make sure the fish is eating because anthias have been known to be picky eaters and if they are always hiding because they are scared they will be even less likely to eat.


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks chris, its true ive found her very picky, i feed my clowns twice a day, and i never see her come out to feed.. Makes me wonder if she gets he food when a peice floats near her or something. I feed frozen mysis and brine with garlic guard 2 days in a week and the rest i hand feed marine flakes. Either way, the anthias gets spooked when i feed


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a dottyback in the tank and while she is not that shy anymore she has a hard time competing for food. When you feed the frozen keep the power heads on high but turn off your return pump or any hang on filter/skimmer you have that way your anthias gets a chance to get food because the clowns can't keep up with all the food flying around.


----------

